# Favorite Guns of Yore...



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

List your Top 10 favorite guns you've owned!
-unqualified- Daisy BB pal. Can't possibly count how many critters I slayed with this one, but a skunk and a badger are the biggest.

1. Marlin 70P Papoose- The 'Jam-O'matic': Marginally accurate, horribly unreliable. My first ' real gun'. It fit really well, though- forced me to make the first shot count.

2. 'Ithacagun Saddlegun' - Now the Henry lever action .22
Grandpa's gun- slayed a metric ton of critters (jacks, foxes, grouse, cottontails) with this rifle, everything from a hummingbird (I was 8, it was there) to a deer (12, deer season- my dad missed at 30 yds, I didn't). Back before I knew better. Finally handed down to me Christmas, 12 yrs old.

3. Savage Mod 99- The deer rifle I grew up on, in .308 Win.
Killed my first 3 deer (not counting the pot shot earlier) with this one. 

4. Ruger 10-22. Bought it for my Dad Father's day '96 with my first pay check. He left not long after, guns stayed home. Used it as a single shot, though- got tired of loading magazines. Can't possibly count the bunnies and p-dogs I slayed with that one. How I learned to 'index shoot'- shoot w/out aiming.

5. '03A3 Springfield Sporter, Fajen Med weight match barrel. Learned to handload with this one. 3 National records @ 1000. 
SWEEEET rifle. Deer killin' SOB, too.

6. Marlin Camp .45- think it speaks for itself.

7. Win '94 Trapper, .357 Mag. All-time best hunting memory. Killed a lot of bunnies, too. Kept my Mom safe when she depended on it.

8. Moisin-Nagant carbines. Dirt cheap, fun to shoot, easy and cheap to reload, sufficiently accurate. Drop anything in the lower 48 if you point it straight. Also, have a MAGICAL balance- easy to shoot offhand. You can't break 'em.

9. .50 cal Hawken I built in 9th grade. 1/2 " groups at 75 yds. Stunning rifle, lots of blood, sweat, and tears went into that one.

10. Win. m370 20 ga. single shot. My 'Magic wand'. Dropped anything I ever pointed it at. I'm a dumb*ss, traded it for an H&R 12 ga 'cause I thought I needed a bigger gun

2 more-
S&W Mod 28 Highway Patrolman.
Sweet, straight shooter. Got me out of a bind years ago.

Win Mod '94 Legacy- BEAUTIFUL gun, handled perfect. Thought I needed more gun, so I traded it. Idiot.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

My top 10 - not listed in any particular order of preference.

1. Winchester 9422M lever rifle .22 Mag - great looking, great handling, accurate, well-made, and a jackrabbit killing machine in a classic lever format.

2. Remington Model 788 bolt rifle .222 Rem - accurate and I shoot unusually well with it to make it a very deadly rifle. It makes me look better than I really am!

3. Rock River CAR A4 semiauto rifle .223/5.56 - tight, well made, reliable, and accurate. Hard to beat for jacks & 'yotes (_and zombies too!_) Nice AR15.

4. Winchester Model 70 Classic bolt rifle .270 WSM - very accurate, with a great short action in a flat-shooting caliber make it easy to hit with. A confidence builder and my favorite big-game rifle and caliber.

5. Norinco Paratrooper SKS semiauto rifle 7.62x39mm - handy size, _great_ price, well-made, fun to shoot mil-surp in a rarer SKS variant.

6. Marlin 1894C lever rifle .357 Mag - good looking, great handling, classic little carbine that is a ball to shoot.

7. Smith & Wesson Model 66 revolver .357 Mag - accurate, well-made, and a great size to pack in the hills. I always seem to reach for this one.

8. Kimber Pro-Carry pistol .45 Auto - A high quality, super accurate version of the great 1911 Commander in a terrific caliber that is absolutely sweet to shoot!

9. Browning Buckmark pistol .22 LR - Nice reliable .22 pistol that shoots very well with great ergonomics.

10. Remington 870 shotgun 12 Ga. - Works well and shoots well for me. What more can you ask?

Brad Ruddell of Weatherby [_as related to John Barsness of Rifle_] would call me a "*churner*" - _i.e._ people who continually buy rifles, for no real reason other than pleasure. Unlike the grumpy pragmatists out there, who know that a .30-06 will do for all their big game and most varmint needs that a .22 won't cover, we are convinced that very minor differences will somehow help us when hunting, or we feel an overwhelming need to own a rifle that somebody, somewhere has called a "classic" in print. Or for a very specific hunting situation. Same goes for handguns.
We represent the profit margin of the firearms industry. If we only bought one big-game, or varmint rifle or handgun, in our lives, there would be no firearms industry. So spend away and help America!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't know that I even have ten guns, but nearly all of them are hand-me-down classics from my grandpa. I love them all for their different reasons, but mostly because I have such a cool grandpa that gave them to me, so I don't have to buy them all!

I'll list them in the order in which they were given to me:

1. Winchester Model 12 in 20 Gauge- Given to me when I passed hunter's ed. Belonged to my great-grandpa, who died 18 years before I was even born. Its a smaller gun, with a 24 inch barrel, because he had a crooked back from a childhood accident. He hunted with this gun his whole life.

2. Winchester 62A Pump Action .22 LR- I shot my first two pine hens with this gun, first time I even fired it. Shot their heads clean off (before I knew better) I now call it my Pea-shooter. Its tiny, but accurate as hell.

3. Ithaca Model 37 Featherweight 12 gauge. Was my grandpa's duck killing machine. Kicks like a mule.

4. Winchester 94 30/30- grandpa used this gun to kill a big 4 point (that now hangs in our cabin) back in the 60s. I'll be using it this year on my first rifle deer hunt. I bow hunted two years in a row several years ago, but haven't rifle hunted before. I just restored the stock, so its ready to bag another big 4 point.

5. Winchester Break action Single Shot 28 gauge. My grandpa told me he bought this gun at Ace hardware for like $20. Good grouse gun.

6. Winchester Model 70 .243 w/ heavy barrel. This bad boy weighs around 11 pounds. Very heavy, but very accurate. I put a bullet through a mustard packet the other day at around 50 yards.

7. Browning BPS 12 gauge. I just bought this gun last september to have more versatility, and so I could put steel shot through it. All the other shotguns have fixed full chokes. I love this gun!

8. And my latest, a Beretta PX4 Storm 9mm. Fun gun to shoot, piece of mind for home protection.

I still haven't set my mind on what I'd like next. The wife would kill me if I told her I wanted another gun anyway!


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

1. I've never shot it, but my favorite is my Mauser K98. It's in pristine condition and has the very rare SS Death head stamped on it. I originally bought it from Mitchell's Mausers with the intent of shooting it, but I know how hard it is to get one like this so I am going to let it appreciate in value. I may buy an M48 or one of their Tanker models for shooting because I do enjoy shooting Mausers. 

2. The Remington 870 Wingmaster that my grandpa gave me. It is older than I am, but looks brand new. It's gold inlay makes it quite showy, so I don't shoot it anywhere it's going to get too dirty. Needless to say, it is not a duck gun. 

3. Grandpa's Remington 788 .308. One of the first large caliber rifles I learned to shoot with and holds lots of fond memories for me. He shot a lot of elk and deer with this rifle, and although it shows years of use, it's sentimental value alone makes it a favorite.

4. Remington 700 .30-06. My first big game rifle. I shot my first buck and my first doe with this rifle. I got it on my 14th birthday.

5. Remington 700 7mm. First big rifle I bought with my own money. I bought this after working my butt off all summer when I was 15 going on 16. Took my first bull elk with this and many cows.

6. Remington 870 20 gauge. My dad got me this gun when I was 12 years old for my birthday. We made a deal that if I got good grades, passed hunters safety, and kept my room clean without being told I could have one. It was my first year carrying a shotgun on the duck hunt. I shot my first greenhead with it on opening day, and eventually my first goose and pheasant. 

7. Savage .22-250. Heavy barrel and Accutrigger. Wow, what a tackdriver. Not the prettiest rifle in my collection but the bullets scream out of this barrel and hit whatever their aimed at with laser accuracy. Many varmints have met their demise with this rifle.

8. Winchester Model 70 .22-250. My coyote rifle. I bought this for $200 with the scope from a buddy who was hard up for some cash. The metal and bore were all in good shape, but he scratched the crap out of the stock. I sanded it down and refinished it. While I was at it I had the trigger worked on and glass bedded it myself. It's just as accurate as my Savage .22-250, but I don't use it for high volume shooting on account of the sporter weight barrel. 

9. Rock River LAR-15 Varmint A4. RRA has the best ARs out of the box IMO. This ones great when I have that feeling to reach out and touch something again and again.

10. Armalite M-15 A4 carbine. My little tricked out jackrabbit shooter. I've got all sorts of toys that I pull on and off this gun. Kinda like a lego set for big kids.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I havent owned a whole lot of guns, But here are my favories of the ones I either own, or have owned in the past!!

1- Belgium made browning 30-06- This was a hand me down from my dad, His dad gave it to him. I still use this gun for most of my big game hunts to this day. The wood finish is still in perfectly beautiful shape as it has always had a cover & shoots straighter than any gun Ive owned. Has a shorter barrel than alot of the rifles today. By the way, I have killed 6 elk in my life, all with this gun & all with only 1 shot each.

2-Ruger 10/22- I got this gun for christmas when I was 6 years old. Have killed hundreds of rabbits and thousand of pot guts with this thing.

3- Remington 870- I have owned now for about 10 years. This thing is indestructable, It is my buddy during the duck season. Im starting to get a little better at hitting the birds :lol: 

4- Browning Buckmark .22. My dad got it for me for my 16th birthday. I have shot thousands of rounds through this thing. This gun goes everywhere with me & fits nicely behind my seat for that rabbit , or un-expectedly seen coyote.  

5- winchester .222 Bull Barrel- This gun has been through hell and back, & still looks as good as the day we got it. This is a Coyote slaying machine!!!

6- Thompson Contender - We have the .223, .240, .45 & 7mm :shock: barrels for it. Has the cougar engraving on it. Has a nice Leupold scope(Watch for the scope when shooting the 7mm :lol: )

7-Browning Citori- I owned this gun for a total of about 3 monthes. was the funnest gun I have ever shot, But being 19, Money issues come up so it had to go  . im hoping to have another when the money situation gets much better

8- Bushmaster Ar-15 A-3- I dont own one, But my dad bought one last year that I have used several times. THat gun is a tack driver at 200 yards. AWESOME GUN!!!!!

9- S&W 9mm - Fun gun to take target practicing. Have shot quite a few bullets through it & im just starting to get pretty good shooting :wink: 

10- Winchester .50 cal APEX muzzleloader- I have had a couple memorable deer hunts with this gun. Shoots awesome.

I shot a buddys .17hmr a few weeks ago and I think thats going to be my next gun. I havent had enough experience yet with them to consider them in the top 10. After shooting it, I think it might have the potential to make the list though


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I've owned about 250 guns; here's my favorites:

1. Winchester Model 61 .22 

2. Remington 870 in .410, 28 ga, 20 ga (2), 16 ga, & 12 ga (4)

3. Remington Model 7 .308

4. Ruger Red Label 12 ga

5. Winchester Model 12 16 ga

6. Remington BDL 700 .300 win mag

7. Remington 725 .243 win

8. Remington model 141 .35 Remington

9. Smith Wesson 629 .44 mag

10. Springfield Armory 1911-A1 .45 

That's it, I quit, changed my mind about 6 times.


----------

